# My El CO Interior



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i been doing it all my self, let me know what u guys think
(what it look like right now)








(Below -Before/ up to now )







































Next step is making a fiberglass center console


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

looks pretty clean man :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

leather looking good, you did the damm thing..


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

thats beautiful i love it


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

what did u pull those seats out of? 
u could get some caps to go along those rails so they arent as noticable.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!
the seats came out of a 2002 saturn 4 door


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:38 PM~9435775
> *i been doing it all my self, let me know what u guys think
> (what it look like right now)
> 
> ...


Very nice, I'm lovin the hot rod/rat rod style interior... :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. what they said.  :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 13 2007, 06:16 PM~9448193
> *what did u pull those seats out of?
> u could get some caps to go along those rails so they arent as noticable.
> *


WHAT KIND OFF CAPS?
I'm thinking about painting the rails brown or tan...


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

check out my headliner


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

where did u get the panels for te doors with the speaker holes? how much? and did the seats bolt right on or wat did u have to change out? and where they out of a junkyard?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

where did u get the panels for te doors with the speaker holes? how much? and did the seats bolt right on or wat did u have to change out? and where they out of a junkyard?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

where did u get the panels for te doors with the speaker holes? how much? and did the seats bolt right on or wat did u have to change out? and where they out of a junkyard?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i got the door panels for a bday gift, but they got them somewhere online. I got the seats at pick n pull, & i fabed the brackets out of angle iron and they are fully ajustable


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

MAAN.. Help us out with a site for those door panels.. :cheesy: 

Nice work by the way..

TTT


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks, im tryn to get the website.

what do you guys think, should i wrap there lower door panel in leather and paint the where the carpet is sapost to go or should i vice virsa and paint almost all of it? Im leaning more towards wraping most of it.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

it will look cleaner if u wrap most of it. cus if u paint it, it will look half assed....i think


----------



## stewartrules20 (Jul 10, 2005)

http://dixiemontecarlodepot.com/


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 21 2007, 10:54 PM~9506536
> *it will look cleaner if u wrap most of it. cus if u paint it, it will look half assed....i think
> *


 if i were to paint it i wouldnt rattle can it n i would smooth it out first.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

that rear view mirrior is tight!


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, not to many people notice it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

mine gets noticed :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

looks fuckin PROPER!!! lovin the headliner too!


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

that was the first thing i ever did to the car


----------

